# Carders? Combs? Hackles? Help!



## Calistar (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a few fiber animals, and I'd like to start processing their wool. However, the more I read, the more confused I get! I thought I needed wool carders, but in researching which carders are best, I found that many people prefer combs. In researching how to use combs, I found out about hackles (not sure if they're necessary or not) and now I'm just totally lost! I'm just starting out, so I don't want to put a ton of money into top of the line tools just to find out that processing my own fiber isn't going to work for me. However, I don't want to buy the cheap stuff either, and become discouraged because the tools I bought weren't good enough. I did have a brief go at carding wool with dog slicker brushes, and it did not go well.

My primary source of fiber are my Shetland sheep. Their fleeces are not super clean, as they are on a dry lot and manage to wear their hay no matter what I do. I do intend to wash the fleece before carding/combing or spinning it. I also have a pygora goat and a few jersey wooly rabbits (if their wool can be used for anything) so it'd be ideal if I can find a tool that would work on their fiber as well as the sheep's.

I'd love input on which tools would work best of my situation and my animals. Specific brands would be awesome too!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have found that if I soak the fleece first the rest is much easier. Just fill a tub with the hose and toss the fleece in. Wait a half hour, dump the water out and set the fleece on screens or racks to dry. When dry, give it all a shake before storing.

If there is not much debri in the wool you can card. If there is a lot, sounds like there is, use combs. Also, if the wool is long combs work better. When you spin, combed wool will spin up a little differently than carded wool. It is a matter of personal preference what you want. I have a set of five pitch Viking combs from Blue Hound (?) of Kentucky. They were the best priced and very good combs. Some of my fleece was so bad that I combed it before washing, then combed it again.

You really need some experience with your wool before deciding if you need to comb before washing. Do a batch (a potful) without combing and see how it behaves for you.

I will also add that I have a pair of good hand carders, but it hurts my wrists to use them.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello Calistar!

As a general rule you comb longer fiber lengths and card shorter ones. Are you sheep single or double coated? How long is their fiber? I would think it would be safe to start with a set of hand cards and maybe a flicker and go from there. I usually separate my fleeces by the lock and wash in bags - 1/2 lb in each bag, usually wash 2 pounds at a time. I do give the bags an overnite presoak before I wash. After it's scoured and dried I take each lock and flick both ends before I card it. If I'm combing I just load the clean locks on my combs, I don't own a hackle. For me up to 4" I will card, 4 and over I will comb.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I haven't ever combed anything....yet...and I've been doing this for 5 years or so. When I've tried long wools, I simply teased or flicked the locks open and spun them that way. 

Just try one thing at a time.


----------

